# Tmac did NOT waive opt out clause



## badianeinyourface (Aug 10, 2004)

Which means he can STILL opt out next summer and go somewhere else if the rockets dont go far in playoffs or dont have chemistry.

So dont get your hopes up. Quit thinking hes here for another 6 years, he could very well leave next summer and get a max somewhere else.Same goes for Ming. Just because the rockets can offer more money, a company like Reebox could and can offer ALOT more of the difference so they can have him at a bigger market like LA or NY or even Dallas now. Youll see. I wont forget this,and will bring this post up next summer when this goes down.(or the summer after that when Ming could leave)


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Unless the rockets have a great season 

he will opt out.

Money talks


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow if the Bulls trade Chandler with E-Rob midseason for an expiring contract they would have enough to extend a qualifying offer to Curry and sign T-Mac to the max. T-Mac was considering Chicago in 2000-2001 or whatever I believe. Unlikely though.

It really is a shame for the Rockets that he didn't waive it. But most likely it will just be T-Mac passing up max offers from the Clippers and the Hawks. He'll probaly be a Rocket after this year once again.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, he <i>can</i> leave. However, considering he basically limited his trade destinations to only one place -- Houston -- I'm not sure why he'd be interested in leaving. Why demand to go to a particular place if you don't plan on staying? I think it'll take one heck of a crummy year, for McGrady and the Rockets, for him to leave.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> Which means he can STILL opt out next summer and go somewhere else if the rockets dont go far in playoffs or dont have chemistry.
> 
> So dont get your hopes up. Quit thinking hes here for another 6 years, he could very well leave next summer and get a max somewhere else.Same goes for Ming. Just because the rockets can offer more money, a company like Reebox could and can offer ALOT more of the difference so they can have him at a bigger market like LA or NY or even Dallas now. Youll see. I wont forget this,and will bring this post up next summer when this goes down.(or the summer after that when Ming could leave)


Please tell us where you heard this or give us a link, because I think it's BS. :naughty:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If he were to opt out I would be very dissapointed in him. He has a lot to prove to me this summer, whether he is a winner or not.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think he still has that opt-out clause next summer if he indeed has signed an extension. Under current CBA rules, opt-out can only happened in last 2 years of a contract. By signing the extension, TMac and Rockets have mutally agreed to waive/delay the opt-out clause.

Then again I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

TMac > Malick Badiane.




And where did this come from? Didn't he just sign a 6 year extension? You can opt out of a 6 year deal after year 1?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> Same goes for Ming.


ming will be a restricted free agent. so the rockets can keep him for a while pretty much no matter what unless he took a qualifying offer.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

It doesn't matter though. Next year, these teams have cap I believe. Seattle,Charlotte, Portland, Clippers, Cleveland.

Seattle only has it if they just let Ray walk. Charlotte I think doesn't have enough, even if they did why would he wanna go there? Portland only has it if we renounce all of our FA's bird rights, which we won't do. Clippers won't get him, I guess they could, but why when you can win with Yao? Cleveland...I doubt it. I don't even think they have enough.

I'm pretty sure thats it. Get So Cal Blazer Fan in here, he can tell you guys everything you need to know.

BFreak.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bobcats will have close to 30 million in cap space.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

T-Mac would only leave if they have NO team chemistry and they don't make the playoffs. If the Rockets get into the playoffs and do well, or get past the first round, that would basically ensure that he will stay.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Tmac would have to be really, really stupid to leave Yao and JVG next year unless he's getting offers from SA or Minny that he likes. Even if they don't make the playoffs, he really can't do much better anywhere else except in the East, where he won't win unless he's on the Pistons or Pacers.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Don't even entertain the guy, he didn't even provide a link. Houston is not going to give the guy a 6 year extention and not void out the opt-out clause. This is the Rockets, not the Clippers or somewhere else.


----------

